# Fishing Rod Holder



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Sold boat, waiting on new one to get here. Got a month of time to spare. Used to store old boat in garage with reels on the deck. New boat too big for garage, will have to store outside. Garage cluttered. Got this idea from YouTube. Changed it up a bit. Cost $19.58 in material. Took about 30 minutes to make. Added wheels to be able to move from garage to outdoors easier. Also used pressure treated wood so I could fresh water rinse the rods and reels on the rod holder--with no worries of wood rot.






NJD


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice job:thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that is down right cool. I have a cluttered garage and about 30 rods/reels scattered all around the walls. Some of the rigs were bought in early 60's, so it's taken me about 50 years to accumulate my stash. This will solve a long standing problem.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Fishwalton, 

You could easily increase the length to get more rods on there. I just happen to have 11 rods with reels on them. I have more rods, but not any more reels. 

NJD


----------

